# Power of the 4th gen maximas...



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

What was the hp rating for the 4th gen maximas, and weren't the '99 maximas a little quicker due to a better exhaust system?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

95-99s
all share the same hp 190hp 205tq

i think you're thinking about the 2000-2001s
the i30 and the ani edition maxima had different mufflers, that gave them ~5hp more. so instead of 222..they were suppose to be pushing 227. but ive seen dyno graphs that dont show any difference.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Yeah I was thinking about the 2000 maximas.


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

*actually*

i've heard that the 99 models are a little slower than the 95-98 cuz it's heavier...i forget what it had that made it heavier but..yeah...if u go on maxima.org then you should be able to find out


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

nah..they arent slower..one of the fastest maximas on the org is a 99.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Although all 4th gens are rated 190hp, the '95 are a tad quicker because they are lighter. Also remember that a manual will put down more hp to the wheels than an auto.


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

thats extremely untrue i have a friend w/ 95 se with 97 motor with injen,stage 3 clutch and fidaniza flywheel,y pipe,test pipe,greddy exhaust,and safc and i have 99 se with injen only and i still pull him hard and steadily everytime....we both are 5 speed.....i also was reading something like this the other day and people agreed that the 99 ecu was the most identical to the 00-01 so maybe better fuel curve or what not


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

oh and my bad i didnt know this thread was so old haha


----------

